# I feel fresh and new...



## Footer (Oct 12, 2008)

Decided to have Dave drop the 4321... I feel all fresh and new now.


----------



## Van (Oct 12, 2008)

Footer said:


> Decided to have Dave drop the 4321... I feel all fresh and new now.


 Hmm maybe I should drop the AN and jst be V.


----------



## Footer (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats what they call me at school... Mr. V... I fought it... well at least its better then just being called Van, right?


----------



## avkid (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been thinking about making a change for a while now, maybe it's time....


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 12, 2008)

but how am I going to remember the combination to my suitcase now!?


----------



## Footer (Oct 12, 2008)

avkid said:


> I've been thinking about making a change for a while now, maybe it's time....



AVMAN? AVawkwardteenager?


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2008)

Footer said:


> AVMAN? AVawkwardteenager?


I won't ruin the surprise.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 13, 2008)

Avkid, why would you want to change your name? It's too iconic on ControlBooth to change!!


----------



## Pip (Oct 13, 2008)

Van said:


> Hmm maybe I should drop the AN and jst be V.



haha that'd be sick.

youd need to have the v for vendetta symbol as your avvy too xD


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2008)

dvsDave said:


> Avkid, why would you want to change your name? It's too iconic on ControlBooth to change!!


I'm flattered but, it just doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought about dropping the 89, as i never actually worked out why i put the 89 in for all the things i sign up to.

The odd part is that i was born in 1990 so i should hughesie90


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 13, 2008)

... reminds me of a Tom Lehrer routine about his unique friend Henry. To give you an idea how unique he was, he spelled his name "Hen3ry". The '3' was silent, like in 'fox'.

Dropping the '8' from sk8rsdad leaves 'skrsdad' and my son's a snowboarder so it doesn't fit, unless you pronounce it 'scares dad' and that might.


----------



## Van (Oct 13, 2008)

Footer said:


> Thats what they call me at school... Mr. V... I fought it... well at least its better then just being called Van, right?


 Hey ! Wait a minute ! I resemble that remark! 


Charc said:


> I do believe I started a trend.


 
OMG Charc's a trendsetter, it really is the ENDTIMES!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Footer! Get to know the search function. Be sure to try making some friends around here. It's a great community so don't sit on the sidelines, get in and post. 


AVkidatheart
AVtwentysomething
AVusedtobeakid
AVgettingolderbythesecond
AVtiredoflivinginmyparentsbasement


----------



## philhaney (Oct 13, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Footer! Get to know the search function. Be sure to try making some friends around here. It's a great community so don't sit on the sidelines, get in and post.
> 
> 
> AVkidatheart
> ...



AVada kedavra.....


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 13, 2008)

My vote goes for AVtiredoflivinginmyparentsbasement


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2008)

Can we just stop please?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to say that I will not be changing my name and do not generally support these changes.


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2008)

Forget it, it's over.
I'll go back to my little corner now.


----------



## Van (Oct 13, 2008)

AVKidder - when feeling jovial, or related to Margot.

AVKiddo - when working around Van, < he calls everyone around him kiddo>

AVGrumpypants ! after that last post.


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2008)

Van said:


> AVKidder - when feeling jovial, or related to Margot.
> 
> AVKiddo - when working around Van, < he calls everyone around him kiddo>
> 
> AVGrumpypants ! after that last post.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 14, 2008)

avcad 
avkidding
av-erage

its quite funny how many people are changing their usernames these days


----------

